# My Bosco Sorrento



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

just a quick show off of why i luuuuurve my set-up


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Great vid. Being a noob i always wanted to see a lever in action and its certainly quenched my curiosity!.


----------

